# Pre-cruising survey recommendations for PNW?



## JeffBurright (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi all,
I'm in search of some wisdom from the experienced crowd.

My fiance and I are aiming to begin cruising in 2 years' time, and she has expressed that she'd feel more confident in our boat if we had it surveyed professionally, specifically for oceangoing. We had the boat surveyed 2 years ago when we bought it, and it was labeled a coastal cruiser. Essentially we'd be looking for a second opinion, plus a prescription for what kind of upgrades we'd need to perform on this boat to make it ready for wherever we may go (or discover that this isn't the boat to take us). 

As a bonus, it'd help us fill out our wedding registry. I kid you not, it was her idea.

Is this specific bluewater survey something that people do? I've performed a lot of research and observation on the boat myself, but I admit it'd be nice to have the extra peace of mind.

As a piggyback question, can any PNW'ers out there recommend a surveyor in the Portland area that would fit our needs?

Thanks!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Can't help you with local surveyors, but it occurs to me that you ought to join the Blue Water Cruising Association if you haven't already. Many people in the 'planning' stage do so, attend local meetings and meet many who have 'been there and done that'. This can be tremendously helpful.

From this crowd you could get advice on what works and what doesn't rather than relying on some of we 'armchair' cruisers. Also, if you boat is sound and appropriate, an experienced cruiser (not necessarily a surveyor) might be willing, and certainly be able, to see what you've got and what you've planned and suggest whether or not it will fill the bill.

This site contains links to the BWC and other similar organizations:

Cruising Tips - Resources


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

What make, model, year boat do you have? There are probably members here that have the same, or have experience with, the same boat that could comment on what needs to be done for offshore use.
I think that Faster is right, you would be further ahead getting someone that has extensive experience offshore to look at your boat rather than a surveyor (of all the surveyors I've used there's only one I can think of that might be qualified - he's in Honolulu though).


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

It would also help if you gave some idea of your cruising itinerary.

Florida to Trini and back via the Thornless path is one thing, a circumnavigation via the capes is another.


----------



## JeffBurright (Apr 22, 2009)

The boat was custom built in 1981 by a boatworks owner -- cedar strip hull with fiberglass inside and out and a molded fiberglass deck -- which has lended to the difficulty in characterizing her abilities. All the seaworthiness calculations come out right though, despite the fact that she's only 30 feet, so I feel confident about the basics of her design.

I've already isolated a couple areas of improvement, including hatch reinforcement, replacement of a couple plastic cockpit drains, etc., but it's the things like rigging size and condition, robustness of the mast step, and the things I don't know to look for where it'd be nice to have a professional or experienced eyeball.

I appreciate the advice about the BWC. I'll have to look and see if they have much of a presence in my area. If I can find the right kind of surveyor though, I may still go that route as well.

Cheers,
Jeff


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

A rigging company should be able to do a thorough survey/inspection of the standing and running rigging, most regular surveyors won't do the rig insp. Generally if the standing rig is over 10-12 years old it's recommended to replace it, although here in the PNW we don't have the corrosion issues because of mother natures frequent fresh water rinses)
Not familiar with Portland so can't help with a recommendation.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Try calling Jason at Rocky Point Boatyard, up near Scappoose. Before working at RP he was involved in building, outfitting and delivering sailboats from South Africa up to the Med. Very cool guy.

Rocky Pointe Marina

Rocky Point was my marina before I moved boat closer to home out by the Portland International Airport.

Best of luck to you and yours.


----------



## bluewater (May 2, 2000)

go to the Society of Accredited Marine Surveyors website for a listing of Accredted Marine Surveyors in or near Portland. There is a directory by state. Good luck. I would post the link but it appears I am not allowed to.


----------



## carl762 (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's from their WEBSITE for Oregon:

John Adams - Surveyor Associate
J. Christopher Marine Surveyor, Inc.
1631 NE Broadway, #440
Portland, Oregon 97232
503-756-7240 -O
[email protected]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Roberta L. Blumenshine - Surveyor Associate
A. Mazon & Associates
1425 North Marine Drive, Suite B
Portland, Oregon 97217
503-869-7973 -O & Mobile, 503-289-9360 -Fax
[email protected]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Joseph A. Derie - Accredited Marine Surveyor 2005
Southwest Passage Marine Surveys
1205 SE 57th Avenue
Portland, Oregon 97215
503-236-6818 -O, 503-953-4008 -Mobile, 503-961-1128 -Fax
[email protected]
Specialty: Yachts, Small Craft, Cargo

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lawrence F. Goodson - Accredited Marine Surveyor 2005
Larry Goodson Marine Surveyor, Inc.
1631 NE Broadway, #440
Portland, Oregon 97212
360-903-3524 -O & Mobile, 503-296-5621 -Fax
[email protected]
Specialty: Yachts, Small Craft

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Alison Mazon - Accredited Marine Surveyor 2002, SAMS® Testing Vice President
A. Mazon & Associates
1425 North Marine Drive, Suite B
Portland, Oregon 97217
503-286-4252 -O, 503-358-6983 -Mobile, 503-289-9360 -Fax
[email protected]
Specialty: Yachts, Small Craft

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Richard Murray - Surveyor Associate
Blue Heron Surveying
2335 North Marine Drive
Portland, Oregon 97217
503-490-0591 -O & R, 503-285-3710 -Fax
[email protected]

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Henry Niemi Jr. - Accredited Marine Surveyor 2002
All Boats Marine Surveyors Ltd.
90609 Lewis & Clark Road
Astoria, Oregon 97103
503-338-3330 -O, 503-791-1650 -Mobile, 503-338-3331 -Fax
[email protected]
Specialty: Yachts, Small Craft, Fishing Vessels

Thanks bluewater.


----------

